
Forget AT&T. The Real Monopolies Are Google and Facebook - arunbahl
http://www.nytimes.com/2016/12/13/opinion/forget-att-the-real-monopolies-are-google-and-facebook.html?ref=opinion
======
Nomentatus
Why can't anyone use the words "public utility?" These are public utilities,
if any public utilities ever existed.

